# Francis/Piak/Posey/Brand/Ming



## catandkennysuck (Dec 14, 2002)

Please send this to Rudy ASAP!!!!


Taylor still sucks. Yes,I know he scored 30,but wheres the brand like rebounding? or blocks? or passing? face it the rockets need a brand type pf or else.

Mobes is overrated . I said this last year only to be flamed. I said griffin sucks and nobody believes me.

Get it,or lose it.

ps:see,looks like I win the bet about missing playoffs.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

what's your point? the rockets didn't make a trade like that and won't. and the season is half over with the rockets in 8th place. so if it ended now it would be playoffs. so really they have played bad recently but they are still in good position.


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

they are out of the playoffs if they don't play better. They will be #9 when the Lakers move to #8. Minnesota is playing well. Maybe they can beat Utah out!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Desert Nomad</b>!
> they are out of the playoffs if they don't play better. They will be #9 when the Lakers move to #8. Minnesota is playing well. Maybe they can beat Utah out!


the lakers aren't a lock to move to 8. the rockets when playing good are as good as any team in the league. and even if the lakers keep coming up the rockets could pass phoenix. it's a little too early to be saying people have the bottom few spots locked up.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

I like Francis at the 2, Moochie at 1, Yao Ming at center with Kelvin Cato/MoT at the 4... and Rice at the 3 for consistent shooting... but the main point remains-

Moving Francis to SG and send Mobley to the bench. Rox need better focus on both offense and defense. First unit with focus on Francis and Yao. Moochie, Cato/MoT, and Rice know their roles. 

Cat can lead the second unit, something with Hawkins and Cato, a more energetic unit... focused on defense. Something like what the Blazers and Pistons do with their benches. 

STuart


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

If they could get brand, they'd have a sick team... even better if they get rid of Mobley...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

moochie over mobley wouldn't really be an improvement. moochie is even more inconsistent. and look at how many minutes mobley plays. he is better than moochie so why give the minutes to a lesser player?


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

That's right, I think Moochie is an okay player off the bench but he's too inconsistent (even more than Mobley) to give him the minutes Mobley has.
As for the playoffs thing, well, we all know catandkennysuck point of view is always a little radical ("everything sucks", "trade the whole team", "Rockets won't make playoffs") and, although right now we're playing pretty bad, specially on the road, we're still at the 8th spot, and there are still like 35 games to play so it's too early to be ultra pessimistic, we can make the playoffs and we can even climb to higher positions if we play better, and the Rockets have proved this season they can play really well and beat any team in the league. 
So, let's not all be scared of the Lakers, who are barely at .500 after all, and although we all knew they'd come back and they have two of the best players of the league, we have beaten them twice this year already; we're as big as a team as any other, so we just have to hope we find some consistency, and not be scared of others beating us.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

trade is necessary. URGENT

Trade Cato for a PF/C, K Thomas like player.

trade Mobley for a PG, Tinsley like player.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

While we're at it, let's trade Moochie Norris for Kobe and Shaq!



> Taylor still sucks. Yes,I know he scored 30,but wheres the brand like rebounding? or blocks? or passing? face it the rockets need a brand type pf or else.


Who the hell cares? No one said Maurice Taylor would ever be NEAR the player Brand is. 

Your posts never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Trade Cato for a PF/C, K Thomas like player.


I don't know if you know this or not.....but our lovable Cato is leading the league in FG %. He's also 2nd(or is it 1st?) in rebounds per minutes played.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> I don't know if you know this or not.....but our lovable Cato is leading the league in FG %. He's also 2nd(or is it 1st?) in rebounds per minutes played.


Yup, Cato sure isn't Shaq, but this year he's being a great contribution off the bench. He still has a huge contract for what he does, IMO, but he's a very good back up center.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

where is Rockets PF? Taylor or Griffin????


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> ps:see,looks like I win the bet about missing playoffs.


This is one of the most arrogant comments i've seen in a long while. We're not even to All-star break yet....have they shortened the season or something?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> While we're at it, let's trade Moochie Norris for Kobe and Shaq!
> 
> 
> ...


They amaze me............I swear, they get more stupid every time. And then I become more stupiderD ) after I read them.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Threes a crowd for the Rockets*



> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> moochie over mobley wouldn't really be an improvement. moochie is even more inconsistent. and look at how many minutes mobley plays. he is better than moochie so why give the minutes to a lesser player?


From what I have seen, Moochie seems to play very well with Ming, not only that, he won't shoot nearly as much as Mobley. I honestly haven't seen a player that takes a shot at the most inopportune times like Cuttino Mobley. Its addition by subtraction. If not Moochie, sign any other PG, we need a player that will pass first and hit the open shot.

My thoughts about the rest of the lineup. Adding Cato would give them an offensive rebounder and you wouldn't lose very much on defense by sitting Griffin, plus he knows his role. Rice is necessary, Cuttino and Griffin aren't enough of long range threats making it easier to double/triple team Ming. Rockets need to realize that threes a crowd. Getting rid of/benching Francis and Ming are not options.

I would actually prefer to trade Mobley while his value is intact.

STuart


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

I'd trade Mobley for a first pass point guard, so Francis can move to the SG spot, even if he can still play at the PG sometimes. My favorite would be Andre Miller (well my favorite would actually be Jason Kidd, but we're talking seriously here), also I think somebody like Jamaal Tinsley could be a very addition to the Rockets.
I also think that, with Rice being already a little old and having several injury problems, we would need a nice pure shooter SF so we can take advantage of Ming's passing skills when he's doubled or tripled teamed.


----------

